# Competitive Obedience



## Ann (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi 
Just this minute joined your forum so going to be very bold and ask my first question I compete with my Dobermann in the uk we are only in Beginners so still on the bottom rung but enjoying every minute of it 
Have to say saw my first Vizsla at Crufts this year and spoke to as many people about them as possible wow it was love at first sight lol
My question is are they the sort of dog that would be able to do Competitive Obedience ......I aked a few people and at the show and they couldn't really give me an answer 
Ann


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ann,

The answer is definitely yes, Vizsla are highly intelligent and very easy to train. I hope to do competitive obedience with my wirehaired vizsla. He has just learnt everything so quickly.

Although his mother is qualified for Crufts next year she is a great working trials dog. She already had her CDx before she had a litter of pups and shortly after the litter were sold she gained her UDx and is now working on the WDx. 

They also seem to make great agility dogs as they are very fast. 

Are you going to Crufts next March??


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

My view is a Vizsla would do better in competitive obedience than any other pointing breed. 

Vizslas are very biddable, intelligent and sensitive, so as long as your training is fun for the dog, you would do well even in advanced obedience. I would say the biggest challenge is probably to avoid boot camp drills that turn the living dog into a robot. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ann (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you both a big big satisfied sigh  I'm so glad the answer was yes..... so now my journey begins I have to gain as much knowledge as I can about the breed
My Training is all about fun for the Dog to be honest if you bore a Dobermann or do bootcamp style Training you really don't get very far with them their not shy about showing you how fed up they are ;D
Yes all being well I will be going to crufts next year
Ann


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Ann and welcome to the forum! Yes, yes, yes!! Vs can excel in competitive obedience and other dog sports. They aren't nicknamed the Versatile Vizsla for nothing . I do agility with my girl, Lulu, and she's brilliant . We have a ton of fun training and she just loves it. Vs just learn so quickly and enjoy having a job and a purpose. They thrive on it. I'm also hoping get into disc dog in the future. That being said, Vs can mature very slowly and might not be focused enough to compete seriously until the age of 3-5. But a lot just depends on the individual personality of the dog, too. My girl is very driven, intelligent and intense. She has excelled at agility in my club's classes and fun matches but we don't compete "officially" yet because she can be reactive and nervous in new environments (she's almost 3 years old). I'm hoping with a little more maturity and some more exposure to new things that we'll be competing in another year or so. 

Good luck with your decision to get a V! They're amazing sport dogs and companions


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Ann!! I'm sure a Vizsla would do well in competitive obedience. I've also wished that one day I would spot a Vizsla doing Canine Freestyle. They are so smart and agile, it just seems like it would be a natural thing for them to learn to "dance"!! ;D ;D Anybody out there ever try this?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

P.S. Here are two classics, the first one featuring Rookie the Golden, and the second one featuring Gin the Border Collie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqbVbPvlDoM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=NdKK9-Z6gqI&NR=1


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes they would be good at this.

However it they ever start a 'being cheeky and ignoring obedience' competition sign my boy up!!


----------

